# mini ice cream maker castings



## bob shutt (Jan 24, 2014)

A couple of years ago I seen castings for a miniature ice cream maker casting at NAMES. Does anyone know where I can get a set?


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 24, 2014)

I think those were my castings. I made 6 sets and sold 5 at NAMES and Cabin Fever. That was a project I did with a friend, but he died just before Cabin Fever, so it kind of put the dampener on me. He was working on a source for wood buckets.

I still have the rubber molds for the investment castings and I think I could have another batch made. I guess if there is a demand I could get some made. They were very nice castings, but it was tricky to make the SS tank.


----------



## bob shutt (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Ron,
 I just finished the lil brother hit n miss and everyone wants to know where is the ice cream. I really would like to get a set of castings. Let me know if I can help in any way. 
 Thanks
 bob  [email protected]


----------



## crueby (Jan 24, 2014)

Any chance you could post a picture or two of what it looked like? Sounds interesting.

Thanks!


----------



## rodeo (Jan 25, 2014)

Ron, If you get a set made up I might be interested too. sorry to hear about your friend.

Mike


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 25, 2014)

Ron,
I would also be interested in a set, possibly 2. I missed seeing those at NAMES. Must have been a year that I wasn't there. I don't make it every year. I could probably make the wooden bucket if I had the dimensions. Could the can also be fabricated? Would also like to see a picture.

Larry Hoke


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is the engine I plan on using to make Ice cream


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, I finally got off my duff and took some photos. 

First here is a shot of the original model my friend found.







Next a few of my model and the castings.



























As you see I made the bucket from a tin can- this really ought to be a better metal can. Also my wood bucket is to small by about 1/2" diameter. Note how the top arm over hangs the side a bit.

I will try to talk to the foundry this week and see if I can still get them made for a reasonable price.


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Ron,
Exactly what I am looking for. Is the can a campbells soup can? What is the size the bucket needs to be at the top? Thanks Bob


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 2, 2014)

bob shutt said:


> Here is the engine I plan on using to make Ice cream



Mean machine.  That's going at some lick...


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok, I have shipped the molds to a foundry and asked for an estimate. I was warned that the old foundry I used didnt exist anymore because they charged to little for their work. This place expects to stay in business, so the price will be more. The last batch was $150 per set.

I know Bob wants a set, are there any others? I will only do this if the price can be no more than $200. I expect it will be a few days before I get the price quote.


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 12, 2014)

Ron, if you have the molds for making the wax patterns, I have everything else and cast every other weekend....


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 12, 2014)

I do have the molds- well, right now they are in the mail to the foundry. I will see what comes back when they get them and send me an estimate.

If his prices are to high I will get back to you.

Do you do this as a hobby or a business?


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 19, 2014)

I got the molds back from the foundry with a one line note- "this is not a cost effective job"

Looks like he doesn't want to fool with hard parts. The old guy I used would do it, but this shop has more productive things to do with their time.

I have no more foundries to try. The molds are the not rubber process and many modern foundries dont want to fool with them. They are also some rather large pieces, and the main top frame must be cast nice and flat.

Aonemarine if you want to contact me by PM we can talk about it and see if you think you can do this.


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 19, 2014)

Ron, hard to explain if I'm a hobbiest, or a business, or what.  I cast parts for a couple of businesses on a regular basis, mostly small investment cast items.  If you want to deal with me directly that's fine, but if you would rather go thru a business I can refer you to them and ill still be the one doing the castings. LOL..  My main concern would be the thickness of the parts at the greatest cross section due to wax shrinkage.  Dreeves and cheapo have seen my casting set up, its nothing fancy but gets the job done. I'll pm you my phone number and we can chat.


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok, I have talked to Dave and will  be mailing the molds to him tomorrow. He will have a look and see if he can do the parts. No promises, but he thought he could do them. Stay tuned.


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 20, 2014)

here is the start to the buckets


----------



## Chiptosser (Feb 20, 2014)

What do you use for the bucket?, cedar or redwood?
Thanks


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 20, 2014)

Mmm cedar, bet your shop smells good....


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 21, 2014)

And no bugs or mice are present.  Well, not that they were to begin with, but they really hate that stuff. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## deverett (Feb 21, 2014)

For those of us, like me who are challenged by woodwork our favourite on line auction site has several pages of wooden buckets.  Item number 281210293761 is just one sample.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 21, 2014)

barnesrickw said:


> And no bugs or mice are present. Well, not that they were to begin with, but they really hate that stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


 
 I dont know about that, I see mouse traps


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 21, 2014)

Mouse traps are for a mouse trap car school project for son and daughter
 The wood for the bucket is cedar 

View attachment MOUSE TRAP CAR 2.pdf


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 22, 2014)

RonGinger said:


> Ok, I have talked to Dave and will  be mailing the molds to him tomorrow. He will have a look and see if he can do the parts. No promises, but he thought he could do them. Stay tuned.




This project is becoming more interesting to me.   I might not be equipped to finish one off yet but if this flies and the price is reasonable I might be interested.  

By the way are the castings to be aluminum or cast iron?  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 22, 2014)

I was planning on casting in yellow brass.  I have yellow brass, red brass, silicon bronze, white bronze, 356 aluminum, zinc, cupronickel, and grey iron on hand.
  the cupronickel and grey iron require a higher tempature rated investment and would be very expensive....The white bronze is a bit brittle but very nice looking...


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 23, 2014)

aonemarine said:


> I was planning on casting in yellow brass.  I have yellow brass, red brass, silicon bronze, white bronze, 356 aluminum, zinc, cupronickel, and grey iron on hand.
> the cupronickel and grey iron require a higher tempature rated investment and would be very expensive....The white bronze is a bit brittle but very nice looking...




Where would you be located?   


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 23, 2014)

Wizard69 said:


> Where would you be located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


 
 Wilmington Delaware USA


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 24, 2014)

Molds arrived safe and sound this afternoon.  I have to make up a couple of backing plates for them, then its on to the wax injection..


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 25, 2014)

So far so good, parts inject nicely. A couple more hours at the wax pot and we will be ready to start spruing up the lot.


----------



## jschoenly (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm interested to watch you sprue this up and see the castings.  I've recently bought myself some lost wax casting supplies and will have some learning to do!

Jared


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 25, 2014)

jschoenly said:


> I'm interested to watch you sprue this up and see the castings.  I've recently bought myself some lost wax casting supplies and will have some learning to do!
> 
> Jared




   Its difficult to show and explain how the parts are sprued up. Some  parts are straight gravity cast, some are bottom up pours, some will need vaccum cast. There is no magical science, just something you learn from experience. I will try to explain what I am doing and why, but every part is different and long thin parts can be the most challenging.
   Main things to look at are head pressure, tempature, and thin cross sections.
Not sure if this has helped you any, but if you show me a part that you have trouble casting I will be able to show you some tricks to make it come out right.


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking good. My bucket is coming along also. I have it glued up and started sanding.


----------



## Chiptosser (Mar 1, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting your results on the casting progress. 

After you determine process time and results, will you offer any sets for sale?   Hopefully in brass.

Thanks.    th_wav


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 1, 2014)

Chiptosser said:


> Anxiously awaiting your results on the casting progress.
> 
> After you determine process time and results, will you offer any sets for sale? Hopefully in brass.
> 
> Thanks. th_wav


 
 I plan on casting in brass and will be offering a limited number for sale. Im working on repairing the one mold for a fitment error right now, then will be casting them up...


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok had to finish some lost pla castings to free up my flasks so I can get moving on this project. I started working on straightening out a couple of errors on the top casting. The first problem although somewhat minor was that the shaft that drives the gear was not perfectly centered.




No big deal really, just plugged the holes so they can be drilled out after casting. The bigger problem was the center square hole that the mixer fits into was way over sized
and the mixer would just spin in the hole.




I sat around and thought I would machine a mold to make a wax bushing to fit the hole but the time it would take might not have fit into the deadline to get to finished mixer to the show and I decided to 3d print a bushing to take up the clearance. The plastic bushing is waxed into place and will be burnt out the same way the wax is so it will be one solid cast part when done. Ron also had informed me that there was an issue when casting with the small core breaking off inside the mold. I can see where this would be a potential problem and I am hoping that my fiberglass reinforced investment will be able to hold up to the task. If it doesnt I will have to fill in the square hole and I will cast a bushing separately with the square hole that can be turned down and pressed into a drilled hole in the casting.








so ive been sitting here now spruing up parts, most of which are just gravity cast but will be vacuum assisted. casting a few extra of the smaller parts to better utilize flask space.













Ok going to start mixing investment now....


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 15, 2014)

Just a quick update, the parts are all invested and are in the kiln being burnt out as I type. I dont know if I will pour late tonight or early tomorrow, but ill post pictures as soon as I do.


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok I cast up the parts today and have started cutting them off thier sprues. Had a problem with the vacuum flask, the investment failed under vacuum and leaked out all the brass so I have to re pour the beaters and lids (that sucks) but the other castings did come out well...



failed flask...


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 18, 2014)

casting sets will be 150.00 per set. I diid away with the square hole on the top frame casting and am suppling a bushing with a square hole that will need to be turned and the press fitted into the top casting.....


----------



## Bluedogs (Apr 9, 2014)

Any update on this?


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 9, 2014)

sorry for the delay, I got the mixers cast up but had some trouble with the lids. Im investing some more lids today. I havd the coupler on my vacuum pump fail and tried to pour the lids as a gravity cast. Bad Idea!!  I wasnt able to find a coupler for the vacuum pump so I had to print one out LOL  I love 3d printing....  anyway heres a shot of the mixers.  Bob, ill will bring your castings to cabin fever with me on Saturday, Ill meet you around the hmem table.




blown coupler




cad model




printed coupler


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 9, 2014)

Remember no sales allowed at the exhibiting tables  maybe Paypal before the show and only deliver the casting sets. 

Tin


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 9, 2014)

No worries Tin,  not the first time I've delivered castings while at the show.


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 10, 2014)

Heres what the whole kit and kabutle comes with..




  Edit, except for the part that screws to the bottom of the bucket that I forgot to put in picture....


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 14, 2014)

Have you thought of adding a large pully casting as that would be useful if people want to try and run this handcranked maker off a hit & miss engine. Maybe even two as most engine driven ones seemed to use a lay shaft to slow the revs right down.

J


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 14, 2014)

Jasonb said:


> Have you thought of adding a large pully casting as that would be useful if people want to try and run this handcranked maker off a hit & miss engine. Maybe even two as most engine driven ones seemed to use a lay shaft to slow the revs right down.
> 
> J



To me it seems that would be best made from bar stock. But I could come up with something if enough people want it.


----------



## bob shutt (Apr 20, 2014)

Finished project. Hand crank for now. pulleys  for the hit n miss later.  Thanks Ron Ginger and Aonemarine


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 20, 2014)

bob shutt said:


> Finished project. Hand crank for now. pulleys  for the hit n miss later.  Thanks Ron Ginger and Aonemarine





Does this mean we are going to have ice cream next weekend?


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks good Bob.  I need to come up with a latch for these.. I know I've seen what I'm looking for, but can't remember where I saw it....


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 20, 2014)

On the one I copied the latch was a flat piece of brass in a hook shape. It was held with a single wood screw into the bucket and went over the end of the top casting like a screen door hook.


----------



## Bluedogs (Apr 25, 2014)

The castings look great. Thanks.

 Bob, the finish product looks great.


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 25, 2014)

Bluedogs said:


> The castings look great. Thanks.
> 
> Bob, the finish product looks great.



your welcome, they look alot better once you put them to a wire wheel to bring the shine back up  I blast them to check for any hidden blow holes and it makes them look flat and dull.
  I need to put some cad drawings or something together but havent had the time yet :wall:


----------

